# wife watches ***** porn



## bigjay83 (May 2, 2011)

I found out by snooping that my wife watches alot of girl on girl porn and she does it pretty much the second i leave for work every morning. Question is this.... should i say something about it or just let it go


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

What reason do you have for snooping on her? Do you suspect something is going on or are you naturally suspicious of your spouse?

If you choose to bring it up to her it might be good to not use "*****". Instead try saying the full term "Lesbian" when approaching the topic.


----------



## hopelessromantic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

What kind of sex-life do the two of you have? Is it regular? Do you know for a fact that you're satisfying her? If it's irregular, and/or if you're making her responsible for her own orgasms, this could be why. Or maybe she's bi-curious....reports have shown that a LOT of women enjoy girl-girl porn even if they consider themselves straight.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

bigjay83 said:


> my wife watches alot of girl on girl porn...


Who DOESN'T?


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

I love girl on girl.

I'm also very happily married to my husband.

Talk with your wife. It's possible she might be embarrassed to admit to you that she does like that. Be supportive and kind and let her know that you don't care. Because you don't, right?


----------



## tryingtoenjoylife (Mar 30, 2012)

Why is it that when a man finds porn on his wife's computer it is snooping, but when a woman finds porn on the man's computer he is a pervert?

Original poster, I think you need to address this issue for both of you. 1) There is the strong possibility that your wife is gay or bi. If she is gay and living a fake life, you are better off addressing it now. 2) If she is bi, you may awaken things with her if you show support. Perhaps this is something you can share together.

As a typical man, I would love if my wife got into girl on girl stuff, but would be concerned if she were doing it behind my back. I wish you luck.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

bigjay83 said:


> I found out by snooping that my wife watches alot of girl on girl porn and she does it pretty much the second i leave for work every morning. Question is this.... should i say something about it or just let it go


Plenty of women like girl-on-girl porn. It's doesn't make them all bi or gay. Some just find it really hot. 

Ya, of course you should bring it up. You're married...you guys should be comfortable with each other.



ScarletBegonias said:


> .
> If you choose to bring it up to her it might be good to not use "*****". Instead try saying the full term "Lesbian" when approaching the topic.


...or "girl-on-girl", which is even tamer.



tryingtoenjoylife said:


> Why is it that when a man finds porn on his wife's computer it is snooping, but when a woman finds porn on the man's computer he is a pervert?...


I think cause he specifically used the word "snooping"...maybe he was reading through internet history? 

Anyways, it doesn't automatically mean that she is gay or bi. It's actually quite common.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Seems to me that there is an increase in women, especially under 30 being regular viewers of internet porn.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

How's your sex life? Personally, I'd be more inclined to bring some of that porn in the bedroom at night and use it to get her worked up, but maybe that's just me.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Caribbean Man said:


> Seems to me that there is an increase in women, especially under 30 being regular viewers of internet porn.


shhhhhhh


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Strap-on or No strap-on?


----------



## camillaj (Aug 3, 2013)

Newsflash: women watch porn too. There is nothing enjoyable in most of hetero porn as it's made for males. The plot is always the same: first a bj then humping in various positions while the woman pretends to like it loudly until the guy(s) ejaculate. And usually on the face. Not much to offer for self respecting women.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I think... if it's every day after you leave for work, then she may not be satisfied with your sex life. Maybe she needs MORE, or maybe she needs more oral, or variety in the bedroom. 

Maybe she's really horny and not getting enough sex. The more sex I get, the less I feel the need to satisfy myself.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe she just likes it? Unless you guys are having problems in the sack I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## tryingtoenjoylife (Mar 30, 2012)

camillaj said:


> Newsflash: women watch porn too. There is nothing enjoyable in most of hetero porn as it's made for males. The plot is always the same: first a bj then humping in various positions while the woman pretends to like it loudly until the guy(s) ejaculate. And usually on the face. Not much to offer for self respecting women.


Don't forget the great soundtrack going on in the background....


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I would be happy if I were you.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

camillaj said:


> Newsflash: women watch porn too. There is nothing enjoyable in most of hetero porn as it's made for males. The plot is always the same: first a bj then humping in various positions while the woman pretends to like it loudly until the guy(s) ejaculate. And usually on the face. Not much to offer for self respecting women.


You should expand your porn knowledge. There is occasionally more than one woman.


----------



## camillaj (Aug 3, 2013)

Kobo said:


> You should expand your porn knowledge. There is occasionally more than one woman.


No doubt to materialize men's fantasy of a threesome with two women where both of them exist only to please the man. No thanks. I'd rather watch three women go at it.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

camillaj said:


> No doubt to materialize men's fantasy of a threesome with two women where both of them exist only to please the man. No thanks. I'd rather watch three women go at it.


generlise much.
maybe one woman and the man would plese the other woman. and they would all take turns pleasing eachother.the possibilities are endless.......

unless your narrow minded.


----------



## bbird1 (May 22, 2011)

Yes talk to her about it.

Be gentle.

It could be a hacker using a zombie computer as well just FYI there are possible other explanations.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Stonewall said:


> I would be happy if I were you.


Me too, at least I would know there was a pulse


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

bigjay83 said:


> I found out by snooping that my wife watches alot of girl on girl porn and she does it pretty much the second i leave for work every morning. Question is this.... should i say something about it or just let it go


You are so lucky!

I am jealous.


----------



## camillaj (Aug 3, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> generlise much.
> maybe one woman and the man would plese the other woman. and they would all take turns pleasing eachother.the possibilities are endless.......
> 
> unless your narrow minded.


This is nice and all in theory but it rarely if ever happens in porn movies. Women do not orgasm in 99.99% of hetero movies.

You can call me narrow minded or whatever. I'm sorry to dissapoint you and break your fantasy but I'll choose the three women over your scenario. Maybe you can have two men and a woman and make a train...?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

camillaj said:


> This is nice and all in theory but it rarely if ever happens in porn movies. Women do not orgasm in 99.99% of hetero movies.
> 
> You can call me narrow minded or whatever. I'm sorry to dissapoint you and break your fantasy but I'll choose the three women over your scenario. Maybe you can have two men and a woman and make a train...?


no thanks.

I'm fine with 1 on 1


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

bigjay83 said:


> I found out by snooping that my wife watches alot of girl on girl porn and she does it pretty much the second i leave for work every morning. Question is this.... should i say something about it or just let it go


 Do you have issues with her watching it??


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Clearly, she's bi curious, or bi, meaning that she is also secretly attracted to women.
I too look at women sexy photos or even girl on girl sometimes; would never admit my bi curiosity but it is there. This is something I would never do together with my husband; one, because I'm very jealous when it comes to him; second, because it's not a 3some what interests me, but only me with another girl, how would feel like. But, if I didn't get to try it while I was single, I will let this one go untried. That doesn't mean I won't take a peek at stuff if it comes up 
Guess your wife is the same. Kindly bring up the subject and ask in a non judgemental manner. She may be open to share this with you, who knows.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I would think that if everything else is good then you let this go and be happy that you're married to a person who's sexuality is still alive. If there are issues having to deal with her interest in sex with you etc. then you approach the subject carefully to try and understand if there is a connection.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

camillaj said:


> This is nice and all in theory but it rarely if ever happens in porn movies. Women do not orgasm in 99.99% of hetero movies.
> 
> You can call me narrow minded or whatever. I'm sorry to dissapoint you and break your fantasy but I'll choose the three women over your scenario. Maybe you can have two men and a woman and make a train...?


The people making commercial porn are not in it for orgasms.


----------



## BruisedGirl (Apr 4, 2013)

bigjay83 said:


> I found out by snooping that my wife watches alot of girl on girl porn and she does it pretty much the second i leave for work every morning. Question is this.... should i say something about it or just let it go



I love love love my guy. Super attracted to him. Sex is great. Frequency is perfect. I also know an attractive woman when I see one. I am not gay, lesbian, or bi. 

When I watch porn, I prefer girl on girl. IDK why really... I guess because it's hot. It's intriguing to me. It's not something I have ever done or will ever do... more of a fantasy type thing I guess. 

Find a way to talk to her about porn in general. You'll know when the conversation is comfortable what to say/ask and when. I would not, however, ask directly, "Why do you watch ***** porn the minute I leave the house?" She will shut down and you'll be left more confused than when you started. 

Best of luck.


----------



## camillaj (Aug 3, 2013)

Kobo said:


> The people making commercial porn are not in it for orgasms.


Obviously we are talking about us, the viewers. Men want to see the guy(s) ejaculating before the end. This happens in every hetero movie. If it's not there they will enrage since that's the whole point of porn made for males. The women's "pleasure" is last in priority after every male - if it's in the plot at all, and is very fake most of the time. Most likely the only thing the women get from doing hetero porn is hurt butt. This is not the case at all in 'all women' porn. If the women are lucky they all get to orgasm numerous times during the movie. Hmm, now which one would I prefer?


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

She must be a sex addict. Install a key logger, put a VAR in her car, hire a private investigator. Wait.....she might just think its hot and nothing more.
Notice the usual porn haters didn't wander into this thread. They usually don't when it's a woman who is the one watching porn.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Have you gained any weight? Maybe she's just not attracted to you anymore.

Maybe she's just bored and wants to fantasize about sleeping with other people.

Maybe your sex life is unsatisfying to her and she is filling in the gaps.

Maybe she is bi or her sexuality is changing.

Maybe she wishes she could have more morning sex.

Maybe she wants a bit of private time to develop her sexuality, independently of you.

Maybe she's just looking.

Ask her.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

camillaj said:


> The women's "pleasure" is last in priority after every male - if it's in the plot at all, and is very fake most of the time. Most likely the only thing the women get from doing hetero porn is hurt butt. This is not the case at all in 'all women' porn. If the women are lucky they all get to orgasm numerous times during the movie. Hmm, now which one would I prefer?


Most girl on girl is also for the male viewer, and is about splaying out women for male gratification, not actual female pleasure. 

In even the so-called "female friendly" or "artistic" porn, female pleasure usually gets a nod and a fake orgasm at best. Because women's sexuality is all about catering to male whims, don'tcha know.

One of the reasons why I hate the stuff.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

camillaj said:


> Obviously we are talking about us, the viewers. Men want to see the guy(s) ejaculating before the end. This happens in every hetero movie. If it's not there they will enrage since that's the whole point of porn made for males. The women's "pleasure" is last in priority after every male - if it's in the plot at all, and is very fake most of the time. Most likely the only thing the women get from doing hetero porn is hurt butt. This is not the case at all in 'all women' porn. If the women are lucky they all get to orgasm numerous times during the movie. Hmm, now which one would I prefer?


I guess I am not the typical guy. I do watch porn, on occasion. For the most part, I am not the least bit interested in seeing another guy cum. Frankly, don't really care if there's a d*** to be seen anywhere (maybe I'm a lesbian). And when I have the time to actually surf the porn universe I weed out the fake female orgasms. I would much rather watch a woman pleasure herself to a REAL orgasm than a staged, faked, climax (yes, I think I can spot the difference). Porn is all about the visual. And, to me, nothing is more visually exciting and arousing than a woman having a fantastic orgasm.

BTW, hot avatar pic, camillaj.


----------



## camillaj (Aug 3, 2013)

always_alone said:


> Most girl on girl is also for the male viewer, and is about splaying out women for male gratification, not actual female pleasure.
> 
> In even the so-called "female friendly" or "artistic" porn, female pleasure usually gets a nod and a fake orgasm at best. Because women's sexuality is all about catering to male whims, don'tcha know.
> 
> One of the reasons why I hate the stuff.


You just haven't found the right stuff. There are no men in girl on girl porn. What do you mean by female friendly? Lesbian porn is two or more women having hardcore sex. Not sure if I'd call it art. Or are you talking about softcore porn?


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

richie33 said:


> She must be a sex addict. Install a key logger, put a VAR in her car, hire a private investigator. Wait.....she might just think its hot and nothing more.
> Notice the usual porn haters didn't wander into this thread. They usually don't when it's a woman who is the one watching porn.


Well it doesn't play on their insecurities coming from a woman's point of view.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

richie33 said:


> She must be a sex addict. Install a key logger, put a VAR in her car, hire a private investigator. Wait.....she might just think its hot and nothing more.
> Notice the usual porn haters didn't wander into this thread. They usually don't when it's a woman who is the one watching porn.:smthumbup:


:rofl:


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

bigjay83 said:


> I found out by snooping that my wife watches alot of girl on girl porn and she does it pretty much the second i leave for work every morning. Question is this.... should i say something about it or just let it go


Basically, all women fall somewhere on a moving bisexual continuum. Unlike men, women have sexual fluidity, so they are responsive to almost all sexual stimuli, at least according to this research.

Are you laying pipe every day or does she have a headache?


----------



## camillaj (Aug 3, 2013)

Hortensia said:


> Clearly, she's bi curious, or bi, meaning that she is also secretly attracted to women.
> I too look at women sexy photos or even girl on girl sometimes; would never admit my bi curiosity but it is there. This is something I would never do together with my husband; one, because I'm very jealous when it comes to him; second, because it's not a 3some what interests me, but only me with another girl, how would feel like. But, if I didn't get to try it while I was single, I will let this one go untried. That doesn't mean I won't take a peek at stuff if it comes up
> Guess your wife is the same. Kindly bring up the subject and ask in a non judgemental manner. She may be open to share this with you, who knows.


I'm not into f-m-f threesomes either, somehow men seem to think bicurious or bisexual means always that. A threesome can be really awkward depending on the people involved. While between two women the intimacy level is something entirely different. If you are really attracted to the woman you'll sense and feel her every caress and touch with your whole body, the sweet scent of her soft hair and body fill your nostrils... While you're laying against each other, skin on skin you'll feel her hot breath on your neck giving you goosebumps... Your belly moves in unison against hers when your breathing gets heavy while the stereo plays Goldfrapp's Road To Somewhere... Then you fall asleep together holding each other in a sapphic bliss... Sorry! Got a bit carried away there. We only live once... Never say never.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Re: wife watches ***** porn*



camillaj said:


> I'm not into f-m-f threesomes either, somehow men seem to think bicurious or bisexual means always that. A threesome can be really awkward depending on the people involved. While between two women the intimacy level is something entirely different. If you are really attracted to the woman you'll sense and feel her every caress and touch with your whole body, the sweet scent of her soft hair and body fill your nostrils... While you're laying against each other, skin on skin you'll feel her hot breath on your neck giving you goosebumps... Your belly moves in unison against hers when your breathing gets heavy while the stereo plays Goldfrapp's Road To Somewhere... Then you fall asleep together holding each other in a sapphic bliss... Sorry! Got a bit carried away there. We only live once... Never say never.


Wheeew .... it was getting quite uummmm HOT in here IMHO


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

richie33 said:


> She must be a sex addict. Install a key logger, put a VAR in her car, hire a private investigator. Wait.....she might just think its hot and nothing more.
> *Notice the usual porn haters didn't wander into this thread.* They usually don't when it's a woman who is the one watching porn.


 Uh no! I am here. Op didn't answer my question..


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

maybe she just likes to watch the girl on girl action? no problem as long as:
a)she is not by-passing your sex life together
b)she is not by-passing life and her obligations to watch it 

at that point it gets to be more of an addiction rather than something to do. 

I will admit something to you guys, I do occasionally watch bi-sex porn(mmf), not to see the guys giving oral to each other or getting it in the rear, but more because sometimes the amateur home video stuff is pretty real, it is awkward and weird at some spots but it is more genuine. they get too close sometimes but in a threesome that is what happens, sometimes they rub each other, but that is what happens. 

funny in some 3-some videos , one guy cums and hits the other guy, you would think the stuff was acid or a magic potion that turns you gay.

btw I am not gay or bi-sexual. Been with my wife and only my wife 25 years ago. little tiny bit curious but only under the right conditions and if my wife was there.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

bigjay83 said:


> I found out by snooping that my wife watches alot of girl on girl porn and she does it pretty much the second i leave for work every morning. Question is this.... should i say something about it or just let it go


I wouldn't worry about it. Real lesbians prefer watching Gay male porn not lesbian porn (which is mostly made for men) so she may be bi or even just curious but I doubt she has any full blown lesbian ideas.


----------

